# most of all ceramic or porcelain tiles has arrow up



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

If you notice in the back of all tiles has arrow up, it means that we need to install them all one direction, by factory they do it that way to make a pattern or drawing on the floor or wall. How about random arrows, how about one right and other left,or up and down, or plan how many tiles go up,left,down,right? Somebody try to go different design guiding from the arrow.. thanks for the answer


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I always just put this side up.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

It kind of works like spin the bottle, if the arrows go both ways so do you.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

schaefercs said:


> View attachment 160905
> 
> I always just put this side up.


textured schlooter pavers. I like the idea.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I just always point them towards the nearest BBQ joint

Thats i are say


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

4uremodel said:


> If you notice in the back of all tiles has arrow up, it means that we need to install them all one direction, by factory they do it that way to make a pattern or drawing on the floor or wall. How about random arrows, how about one right and other left,or up and down, or plan how many tiles go up,left,down,right? Somebody try to go different design guiding from the arrow.. thanks for the answer



Just put them up with your roofing gun & mud over the heads....

are you for real?.....

You should enter Wicked tuna, you could win with your trolling techniques...:laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Not all tiles have a coding like that in their bisque.

That is funny if a contractor actually used a method like that to determine how they should set each tile.


Reminds me of this one job I did for an interior decorator in Charlotte.
We showed up in the morning and the whole bathroom was already dry-laid. 
I look at her weird and she asks: "can you install these pieces like that?"


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

MattCoops said:


> Not all tiles have a coding like that in their bisque.
> 
> That is funny if a contractor actually used a method like that to determine how they should set each tile.
> 
> ...


Did she do a good job?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

She did a killer job! 
It was for her own personal home and she wanted the stone pieces a certain way.
I obliged. If they're gonna pay me, and do some work, I don't mind.

We ended up doing like 6 jobs after that for her.
One was a slate versailles pattern. So I asked if she was going to dry lay all the tiles for that one too. She didn't, but she was happy with how it came out. So it was all good.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

MattCoops said:


> We ended up doing like 6 jobs after that for her.
> One was a slate versailles pattern. So I asked if she was going to dry lay all the tiles for that one too. She didn't, but she was happy with how it came out. So it was all good.


Nice work! It must have been confusing to install all that slate without arrows on the back!!! :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

griz said:


> You should enter Wicked tuna, you could win with your trolling techniques...


Are you saying there's a googan on the loose here?


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Inquiring for the benefit of our Australian members... must the arrows point down when tiling down under?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Knight-Builder said:


> Inquiring for the benefit of our Australian members... must the arrows point down when tiling down under?


Good point. But I'm thinking they should point up or they'll never find their way out


----------

